
Show HN: TheyMadeThat – an IMDB for everything, and not just for movies - chaostheory
Feel free to test drive our alternative to LinkedIn in alpha: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;theymadethat.com<p>Just please don&#x27;t delete any data or add garbage data to our site.<p>If you like what you see, please up vote our Apply HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11523675<p>Ideally it would be great if you guys post your questions and comments there as well
======
seibelj
Pleading with people not to mess up your data is guaranteed to lead to
problems. You can't rely on the goodwill of anonymous internet people. You
will need a flagging system, moderators, etc.

~~~
chaostheory
No we can't but HN tends to be civil. Yes some day after alpha we'll have nice
things hopefully that but for now we're just relying on version history and
database backups

------
mjhea0
clickable [http://theymadethat.com](http://theymadethat.com)

------
wingerlang
The name is a bit silly, I'm thinking about "how it's made" and various
childrens books about how stuff works.

The site doesn't strike me as a 'database' of sorts, nor does the name now
that I think of it.

Site itself has a lot of whitespace and again doesn't feel like a database.

I am also not sure people are passionate enough to actually edit stuff about
some random tech guy or even some software. But for movies - people dedicate
their lives to keeping up with those things, discussing them etc.

~~~
chaostheory
We're definitely not positioning this as a datastore or database. I only
mentioned IMDB because it's the website that's closest to what we do.

"I am also not sure people are passionate enough to actually edit stuff about
some random tech guy or even some software"

TheyMadeThat has more than 'tech guys' and software. We have cars and mid-
century modern furniture as well, and technically we can store data on books,
music, and anything else that people are passionate about. We're pretty sure
there are people obsessed with those things as well movies.

~~~
wingerlang
So is it like wikipedia then?

~~~
chaostheory
Yes and no. It's like saying there's no point to IMDB since Wikipedia has the
same data... or why do you need IM when email does the same thing? The subject
matter is more limited and the display is way more consistent.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Fadell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Fadell)

[http://theymadethat.com/people/tony-
fadell](http://theymadethat.com/people/tony-fadell)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Pinkham](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Pinkham)

[http://theymadethat.com/people/chris-
pinkham](http://theymadethat.com/people/chris-pinkham)

------
fiatjaf
The idea may be good or not, but the submission is a bit silly, without a
link, asking me to vote somewhere.

~~~
chaostheory
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11523675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11523675)

Better? ;)

------
glaberficken
Honest question: How does this improve on the info already on Wikipedia?

~~~
chaostheory
I'll answer your question if you post it here instead

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11523675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11523675)

~~~
brudgers
In my opinion, that is not consistent with the spirit of "Show HN". Cross link
_from_ the application if you must, but please don't treat this thread like
SEO.

~~~
chaostheory
The question still gets answered on HN... So I'm not sure how this completely
breaks the spirit of Show HN

To answer your question the main difference is consistency and more of a focus
on interelating two different subjects and people

------
brudgers
Clickable: [http://theymadethat.com](http://theymadethat.com)

How is the backend fundamentally different from a wiki?

How is the frontend, more efficient than one?

~~~
chaostheory
Compared to a wiki for both the backend and front end the relationships
between two different resources are more clear and consistent

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Fadell](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Fadell)

[http://www.theymadethat.com/people/tony-
fadell](http://www.theymadethat.com/people/tony-fadell)

~~~
brudgers
In what ways?

~~~
chaostheory
Here's something I forgot. The most important difference between TheyMadeThat
and the most important wiki: Wikipedia.

Unlike Wikipedia, we don't have a notability threshold so you can post your
work now and you don't have to wait until you get Frank Loyd Wright's prestige
before you can have an entry.

[http://www.theymadethat.com/people/ben-
rudgers](http://www.theymadethat.com/people/ben-rudgers)

Since we're here, compare it to your LinkedIn profile:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brudgers](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brudgers)

------
afshinmeh
It's not a correct way to submit a link on HN. Plus to this, don't ask your
friends to upvote your link.

